# chipping 'from' the green



## Doug Meek (Feb 12, 2010)

Can anyone answer this???

A golf partner of mine had to use his wedge to clear a section of rough. He was on the green when he did it. is this legal? can you chip from the green to another side of the green?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Great quustion. I'm not 100% sure on the answer I would think that as long as you didn't ground the wedge and damage the green you would be able to do this we will have to see what Rick says.
Welcome again.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Welocome to the forum, and that is a good question. I have no idea of the answer, but it is a good question.  Come on Rick, enlighten the huddled masses!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Perfectly within the rules, however you may be subject to a painful execution by the greenskeeper. Typically, for most amateurs it is a no-no just because of the potential damage to the putting surface. We don't have sufficient control of our clubs to do it without damage. Just imagine if it was done regularly on a busy public course.... think of what the greens would soon look like. 

We complain enough about unrepaired pitch marks.... 

Moving this to the general discussion area.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I was thibking it was fine, but yes the damage to the green could be enough to make the offendering walk around the range collecting the balls.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure, even though it's legal, I'd still 2(+) putt. I'd be so afraid of hitting a big chunky shot and pulling out a yard of green, I'd never clam my nerves enough to try it.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Cajun said:


> I'm pretty sure, even though it's legal, I'd still 2(+) putt. I'd be so afraid of hitting a big chunky shot and pulling out a yard of green, I'd never clam my nerves enough to try it.


Although I could probably do it without damaging the green, I'd have to change my chipping stroke to do so. If I put the ball in a place where such a play would be necessary, then I'll take my medicine and risk the 3-putt. After all, it's my fault for being in the wrong place. :dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in agreement here, but was it a chip or the bump and run? I've used a wedge from the fringe like a putter and got the loft to get the ball to the top tier. I've never done it again I now use the six iron.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes I'd take the putter as well. I don't think I could live with the thought of the greens man sharping some sort of weapon for when he finds out who ripped up his green.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I could never chip on the green, I don't have the skill to do it, I value my Wilson Titaniums too much


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

your right Bob you don't have the skills!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> your right Bob you don't have the skills!


Yes, that is true, yet the chicks dig me:headbang:


----------



## The_Weekender (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes as long as you dont damage the green you are allowed. Im sure i have seen John Daly use this method when facing a longggggggggggg putt. It actually went pretty close although there always is the risk is catching it thin and going through the green. Its a method i wouldnt advise using


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Weekender: I didnt say welcome to the forum, welcome, all of us get into discussions about rules of golf. Fourputt is attending a seminar on the usga rules and we've been having fun trying to stump him, I have any how, and still I never get it quite right. we get a little crazy but its all in fun. so join us as much as you can.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It is perfectly legal to chip from the green, and a chip shot from the green's surface can be accomplished with minimal damage when done properly, and little ball spin is required. Obviously, having to chip from the green's surface would be because there was an obstacle that was not part of the green's surface between the ball and the pin. The accepted number is 2 or less putts per green, which means once the ball lands on the green, the line to the pin should be reachable, and unobstructed so that a putter can be used. Now if the green's keeper picks a pin location that might require a different club other than a putter needs to be used, then that green's keeper should not complain about any damage remaining after the golfer has tidied up any damage. In essence, the green's keeper created the issue in the first place, due to a poor pin placement. :dunno:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> It is perfectly legal to chip from the green, and a chip shot from the green's surface can be accomplished with minimal damage when done properly, and little ball spin is required. Obviously, having to chip from the green's surface would be because there was an obstacle that was not part of the green's surface between the ball and the pin. The accepted number is 2 or less putts per green, which means once the ball lands on the green, the line to the pin should be reachable, and unobstructed so that a putter can be used. Now if the green's keeper picks a pin location that might require a different club other than a putter needs to be used, then that green's keeper should not complain about any damage remaining after the golfer has tidied up any damage. *In essence, the green's keeper created the issue in the first place, due to a poor pin placement. *:dunno:


That isn't necessarily so. Look at the 6th green at Riviera CC. There is a bunker nearly dead center in the middle of the green. There is no spot on that green where you can put the hole which would eliminate any possibility of having your route to the hole blocked.

There are lots of greens which are designed specifically so that there are hole locations which are difficult to hit to. Greens with contours which mean that either the slope or the perimeter shape may put a ball on the putting green in such a position as to have no putt at the hole. I don't generally play very exotic courses, yet I've even seen such situations. 

When faced with such a putt, I have chosen to putt the ball as close as I can to the line I'd prefer, risking a 3 putt rather than risk damage to the green. For us casual amateurs, one stroke isn't going to break the bank.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Fourputt said:


> That isn't necessarily so. Look at the 6th green at Riviera CC. There is a bunker nearly dead center in the middle of the green. There is no spot on that green where you can put the hole which would eliminate any possibility of having your route to the hole blocked.
> 
> There are lots of greens which are designed specifically so that there are hole locations which are difficult to hit to. Greens with contours which mean that either the slope or the perimeter shape may put a ball on the putting green in such a position as to have no putt at the hole. I don't generally play very exotic courses, yet I've even seen such situations.
> 
> When faced with such a putt, I have chosen to putt the ball as close as I can to the line I'd prefer, risking a 3 putt rather than risk damage to the green. For us casual amateurs, one stroke isn't going to break the bank.


I stand corrected. However, last time I played Rivera (friend of a friend 3 years ago) there was a sign on that green that pretty much stated a free drop could be made on the green to avoid causing damage to it. Also, it is some what of a small bunker, and some what shallow. a person could probably putt their way out of it, or even across it for that matter. My point is if the green is designed in such a way that hole location could contribute to damage, the golfer should not be held entirely responsible. It's a built in problem. On that particular green at Rivera one od the accepted "misses" is to put the ball in the bunker, depending on hole location. Would I intentionally cause damage to a green for the possibility of a lower score. Absolutely not. As you say, 1 stroke is not that big of a deal.


----------

